# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Paxlovid: Pfizer says COVID-19 pill almost 90% effective preventing severe illness, death

## Brian4Liberty

Pfizer says COVID-19 pill almost 90% effective preventing severe illness, death




> Nov. 5 (UPI) -- Pharma company Pfizer announced on Friday that its experimental, antiviral COVID-19 treatment pill Paxlovid showed during testing that it's almost 90% effective in preventing hospitalization and death in high-risk patients.
> 
> The company said when combined with a low dose of ritonavir and taken within five days of the onset of symptoms, it cut severe illness and death attributed to the coronavirus by 89%.
> 
> "Today's news is a real game-changer in the global efforts to halt the devastation of this pandemic," Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said in a statement.
> ...
> More: https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2021...9781636113852/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Major news from our pharma spokesman in chief:

Biden says U.S. has secured doses of new Pfizer COVID pill




> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - President Joe Biden said on Friday that the United States has secured millions of doses of Pfizer Inc's experimental antiviral pill for COVID-19 in case it turns out to be an effective treatment.
> 
> "If authorized by the FDA we may soon have pills that treat the virus in those who become infected," Biden said. "We've already secured millions of doses. The therapy would be another tool in our toolbox to protect people from the worst outcomes of COVID."
> ...
> More: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...ill/ar-AAQmHBm

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Paxlovid is a 3CL Protease Inhibitor, a type of drug commonly used to treat AIDS.

It's unclear if this is a repurposed drug or new formulation. Various 3CL Protease Inhibitors have been under investigation for a while now:

Identification of SARS-CoV-2 3CL Protease Inhibitors




> The outbreak of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) has emphasized the urgency to develop effective therapeutics. Drug repurposing screening is regarded as one of the most practical and rapid approaches for the discovery of such therapeutics. The 3C-like protease (3CLpro), or main protease (Mpro) of SARS-CoV-2 is a valid drug target as it is a specific viral enzyme and plays an essential role in viral replication. We performed a quantitative high-throughput screening (qHTS) of 10 755 compounds consisting of approved and investigational drugs, and bioactive compounds using a SARS-CoV-2 3CLpro assay. Twenty-three small molecule inhibitors of SARS-CoV-2 3CLpro have been identified with IC50s ranging from 0.26 to 28.85 μM. Walrycin B (IC50 = 0.26 μM), hydroxocobalamin (IC50 = 3.29 μM), suramin sodium (IC50 = 6.5 μM), Z-DEVD-FMK (IC50 = 6.81 μM), LLL-12 (IC50 = 9.84 μM), and Z-FA-FMK (IC50 = 11.39 μM) are the most potent 3CLpro inhibitors. The activity of the anti-SARS-CoV-2 viral infection was confirmed in 7 of 23 compounds using a SARS-CoV-2 cytopathic effect assay. *The results demonstrated a set of SARS-CoV-2 3CLpro inhibitors that may have potential for further clinical evaluation as part of drug combination therapies to treating COVID-19 patients and as starting points for chemistry optimization for new drug development.*
> ...
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33062953/

----------


## 69360

Problem is that if they have an effective drug to treat it, they will lose the temporary approval for the vax. Will be intersting to see how that plays out. They will probably just change the rules and move the goalposts yet again.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Problem is that if they have an effective drug to treat it, they will lose the temporary approval for the vax. Will be intersting to see how that plays out. They will probably just change the rules and move the goalposts yet again.


Maybe they will reclassify the vax as a "prophylactic treatment".

----------


## RJB

This might be a better moneymaker than vaccines.  The government pays Pfizer to give everyone in America these pills for "free."  Most Americans will throw them in the trash and say they took the drugs and Pfizer keeps the cash

----------


## jkr



----------


## Anti Globalist

Me thinks this experimental pill is dangerous.

----------


## BortSimpson

Weren't we told that the original vaccine was 100% effective in preventing death and hospitalization?

----------


## jmdrake

Let me guess.  You can get out of the vaccine mandate as long as you promise to buy Pfizer's antiviral drug.  Ammiright?  Way to cover your bases Pfizer.

----------


## Murray N Rothbard

If it's as good as they say, it shouldn't have a patent restricting it.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Dr Gottlieb, nbc biz channel resident expert on all things covid, has pretty much declared that the latest Pfizer pill marks the end of the end of covid. 

*Pfizer board member Gottlieb says the Covid pandemic could be over in the U.S. by January*Published Fri, Nov 5

Gottlieb’s comments came in the wake of data from Pfizer  that indicated its Covid antiviral pill, when paired with an HIV  medication, slashed the potential for hospitalization or death by 89% in  adults at risk for severe complications. Combining the pill with an HIV  medication slowed the metabolism, allowing the Covid antiviral to work  longer in the body.

Pfizer  CEO Albert Bourla said in an interview Friday morning with “Squawk Box”  before Gottlieb spoke that the company will submit data on the  therapeutic to the FDA before Thanksgiving.


cnbc.com/2021/11/05/pfizer-board-member-gottlieb-says-the-covid-pandemic-could-be-over-in-the-us-by-january-.html

----------


## AngryCanadian

Maybe the ceo of Pfizer should take it if its "safe"

----------


## cjm

I like this news.  For those that are terrified of the 'rona and want to get the jab, or worse, jab their kids, there's a new story:  "don't risk the jab, just take this pill _if_ you get sick"  It buys time for more jab info to get out, and more natural/established remedies can be tried before taking this experiment.

I mentioned on another thread that I've kind of given up with the anti-jab messaging.  But to clarify, I've given up on consenting adults.  I'm still lobbying the jab-happy against jabbing their kids.

----------


## dannno

It's basically Ivermectin.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It's basically Ivermectin.


It would be nice if he addressed the big difference between Ivermectin and Paxlovid.

Paxlovid is a combination of two drugs. So it’s like Ivermectin plus another drug. The secondary drug is Ritonavir, which is used with a lot of combination therapies. Ritonavir slows down metabolism of the other drug, thus increasing it’s time, concentration and effectiveness in the body. It also has a lot of adverse effects.

The question would be does Ivermectin have a drug that helps it work better? The FLCCC certainly has a lot of supplements and drugs in their protocol that go along with Ivercmectin. It would be interesting to hear which ones play a role similar to what Ritonavir does, in other words, helping make Ivermectin more bioavailable.

----------


## pcosmar

*It's the Pax*




> G-23 Paxilon Hydrochlorate or "Pax"  was a chemical compound added to the air processors in order to pacify the populace, by the Union of Allied Planets. An Alliance research team on Miranda discovered that the Pax was effective with 99.9% of people. It was such an effective means of pacifying  that the people stopped doing anything, they simply waited ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Media and officials are really pushing this drug now. So nice of them to finally approve of a treatment modeled after Ivermectin. Sorry about all those avoidable deaths that occured while they worked to come up with a patented and expensive alternative to Ivermectin.

----------


## Murray N Rothbard

> Media and officials are really pushing this drug now. So nice of them to finally approve of a treatment modeled after Ivermectin. Sorry about all those avoidable deaths that occured while they worked to come up with a patented and expensive alternative to Ivermectin.


Completely different proposed mechanisms of action. 

Paxlovid is a protease inhibitor, meaning it directly inhibits the key enzyme the virus RNA codes for off the bat that is used to chop up the rest of its RNA into individual bits for specific proteins. Without this enzyme, the virus can't hijack human ribosomes to make its own proteins and replicate. Protease inhibitors have been around for a while. If you look around on youtube you will find protease inhibitor videos from pre-Covid years modeling with molecular docking simulations how it works.  

Ivermectin does not have a well understood mechanism. In vitro, ie in a petri dish in a lab, at very high concentrations it's been shown to affect the virus's binding of surface proteins and to also bind transport proteins in the cell. In human studies the concentrations of the medication are nowhere near this level, and it is thought to be more of an anti-inflammatory. No randomized placebo controlled trials have yet found legitimate evidence of benefit compared to placebo. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTTuUa6Di-c

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Pharmaceuticals via injection or mouth are still pharmaceuticals.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Completely different proposed mechanisms of action. 
> 
> Paxlovid is a protease inhibitor, meaning it directly inhibits the key enzyme the virus RNA codes for off the bat that is used to chop up the rest of its RNA into individual bits for specific proteins. Without this enzyme, the virus can't hijack human ribosomes to make its own proteins and replicate. Protease inhibitors have been around for a while. If you look around on youtube you will find protease inhibitor videos from pre-Covid years modeling with molecular docking simulations how it works.  
> 
> Ivermectin does not have a well understood mechanism. In vitro, ie in a petri dish in a lab, at very high concentrations it's been shown to affect the virus's binding of surface proteins and to also bind transport proteins in the cell. In human studies the concentrations of the medication are nowhere near this level, and it is thought to be more of an anti-inflammatory. No randomized placebo controlled trials have yet found legitimate evidence of benefit compared to placebo. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTTuUa6Di-c


Yep. Already posted about this new drug being a protease inhibitor:




> Paxlovid is a 3CL Protease Inhibitor, a type of drug commonly used to treat AIDS.
> 
> It's unclear if this is a repurposed drug or new formulation. Various 3CL Protease Inhibitors have been under investigation for a while now:
> 
> Identification of SARS-CoV-2 3CL Protease Inhibitors


The following video is informative. Around the 11:20 mark, he talks about how Ivermectin also has 3CL Protease inhibition qualities.




> It's basically Ivermectin.


Now if we want to discuss the bioavailability and concentration of the two drugs, that is also of interest. The new Pfizer drug is a combination drug, with another off-patent drug added. That off-patent addition, Ritonavir, is used to increase the availability of the other drug in the body.

So if the bio-concentration and availability are also an issue with Ivermectin (theoretically), why not combine Ivermectin with Ritonavir? Could it be that both drugs are off patent, and would not be as profitable? Pharma companies have held back life saving drugs in the past because they had to wait for more profitable, patented substitutes. This happened with a Hepatitis C cure, which was held back while people died.

Of course this new combination would not be necessary if Ivermectin in combination with Quercetin and Zinc is already effective. Those who actually treat patients believe that it is already effective. I am in no position to question them.




> It would be nice if he addressed the big difference between Ivermectin and Paxlovid.
> 
> Paxlovid is a combination of two drugs. So its like Ivermectin plus another drug. The secondary drug is Ritonavir, which is used with a lot of combination therapies. Ritonavir slows down metabolism of the other drug, thus increasing its time, concentration and effectiveness in the body. It also has a lot of adverse effects.
> 
> The question would be does Ivermectin have a drug that helps it work better? The FLCCC certainly has a lot of supplements and drugs in their protocol that go along with Ivercmectin. It would be interesting to hear which ones play a role similar to what Ritonavir does, in other words, helping make Ivermectin more bioavailable.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

that's higher than the "vaccine" Governor Murphy even admitted 47% of new hospital admissions got the shot, but then double downed on looking like a gopher by shaming people who didn't get their boosters.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Pfizer pill becomes 1st US-authorized home COVID treatment




> WASHINGTON (AP) — U.S. health regulators on Wednesday authorized the first pill against COVID-19, a Pfizer drug that Americans will be able to take at home to head off the worst effects of the virus.
> 
> The long-awaited milestone comes as U.S. cases, hospitalizations and deaths are all rising and health officials warn of a tsunami of new infections from the omicron variant that could overwhelm hospitals.
> 
> The drug, Paxlovid, is a faster way to treat early COVID-19 infections, though initial supplies will be extremely limited. All of the previously authorized drugs against the disease require an IV or an injection.
> 
> An antiviral pill from Merck also is expected to soon win authorization. But Pfizer's drug is all but certain to be the preferred option because of its mild side effects and superior effectiveness, including a nearly 90% reduction in hospitalizations and deaths among patients most likely to get severe disease.
> 
> “The efficacy is high, the side effects are low and it’s oral. It checks all the boxes,” said Dr. Gregory Poland of the Mayo Clinic. “You’re looking at a 90% decreased risk of hospitalization and death in a high-risk group — that’s stunning.”
> ...

----------


## RJB

How the hell do they get away with putting percentages on these.  I have never seen drugs advertised like this before.  How can they say "that it's *almost 90%* effective in preventing hospitalization and death in high-risk patients."

I have never seen, "Prozac is almost 90% effective in preventing debiliating depression and suicide in those at risk for severe depression."  ??????

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How the hell do they get away with putting percentages on these.  I have never seen drugs advertised like this before.  How can they say "that it's *almost 90%* effective in preventing hospitalization and death in high-risk patients."
> 
> I have never seen, "Prozac is almost 90% effective in preventing debiliating depression and suicide in those at risk for severe depression."  ??????


The answer to that is probably in the title and the first line:

“U.S. health regulators on Wednesday authorized”

Anything is possible when you are part of the “authorized” and approved crony pharma-industrial complex.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Will Pfizer be at the SCOTUS to say we do not have a pandemic because they have treatment?

----------


## AngryCanadian

They sure enjoy that 90% number dont they do?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Recipients of Biden-touted Paxlovid report Covid symptoms returning and even testing positive for the virus again after completing course of the drug




> Paxlovid has been deemed one of the gold standard Covid treatments in the U.S., even being touted by President Joe Biden at his State of the Union address this year. 
> 
> Some of those who used the drug to treat the virus are reporting an interesting phenomena, though.
> 
> The drug, developed by Pfizer, is believed to be highly effective at preventing  hospitalization or death in a person that has already been infected with the virus, but some who had their symptoms initially clear up after using the drug are reporting feeling symptoms again later on.
> 
> There are multiple reports that a people will also start testing positive for Covid once again after the five day treatment period concludes.
> 
> 'We had three cases in the house with the same pattern,' John Donoghue, 71, told the Boston Globe.
> ...


Interesting. It sounds a bit like not taking enough of an antibiotic. And we know what that leads to: drug resistant strains evolve.

It appears that the immune system, at least in these people, did not get ramped up by the time the drug course was finished.

----------

